# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: مشکل در ایمپورت پایگاه داده

## forouzan

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
با سلام
از بانک اطلاعاتی یک برنامه قدیمی تر بک آپ گرفتم بودم و خواستم در ورژن جدید همان برنامه در کامپیوتر آن را ایمپورت کنم که پیغام خطا داد!
همان بک آپ را در همان برنامه قدیمی خواستم ایمپورت کنم که باز همان خطا را داد
لطفاً بگویید مشکل از کجاست و چگونه باید حلش کنم؟
با تشکر 

پیام خطای وارده : 

*خطا*

 There seems to be an error in your SQL query. The MySQL server error  output below, if there is any, may also help you in diagnosing the  problem
 ERROR: Invalid Identifer @ 154
STR: 5.1.
SQL: -- phpMyAdmin SQL Dump
-- version 3.2.0.1
-- http://www.phpmyadmin.net
--
-- ميزبان: localhost
-- زمان توليد: 03 اكتبر 2010 ساعت 04:03 ��������
-- نسخه سرور: 5.1.37
-- نسخه PHP: 5.3.0

SET SQL_MODE="NO_AUTO_VALUE_ON_ZERO";# MySQL يك نتيجه خالي داد. (مثلا 0 سطر).



/*!40101 SET @OLD_CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT=@@CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT */;# MySQL يك نتيجه خالي داد. (مثلا 0 سطر).

/*!40101 SET @OLD_CHARACTER_SET_RESULTS=@@CHARACTER_SET_RESULTS */;# MySQL يك نتيجه خالي داد. (مثلا 0 سطر).

/*!40101 SET @OLD_COLLATION_CONNECTION=@@COLLATION_CONNECTION */;# MySQL يك نتيجه خالي داد. (مثلا 0 سطر).

/*!40101 SET NAMES utf8 */;# MySQL يك نتيجه خالي داد. (مثلا 0 سطر).


--
-- پايگاه داده: `1shop`
--

-- --------------------------------------------------------

--
-- Table structure for table `ps_access`
--

CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `ps_access` (
  `id_profile` int(10) unsigned NOT NULL,
  `id_tab` int(10) unsigned NOT NULL,
  `view` int(11) NOT NULL,
  `add` int(11) NOT NULL,
  `edit` int(11) NOT NULL,
  `delete` int(11) NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY (`id_profile`,`id_tab`)
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8;# MySQL يك نتيجه خالي داد. (مثلا 0 سطر).


--
-- حذف داده‌هاي جدول `ps_access`
--

INSERT INTO `ps_access` (`id_profile`, `id_tab`, `view`, `add`, `edit`, `delete`) VALUES
(1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1),
(1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1),
. . . . .


*پيغام MySQL :* 
  #1062 - Duplicate entry '1-1' for key 'PRIMARY

----------


## forouzan

با سلام
هنگامی که از طریق خود cms اقدام به بک آپ گیری می‌‌کنم و از طریق برنامه phpmyadmin اقدام به ایمپورت بانک اطلاعاتی می‌کنم، پیام زیر می‌آید : 

 خطا

پرس و جوي SQL:

/* Scheme for table ps_access */ CREATE TABLE `ps_access` (
`id_profile` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL ,
`id_tab` int( 10 ) unsigned NOT NULL ,
`view` int( 11 ) NOT NULL ,
`add` int( 11 ) NOT NULL ,
`edit` int( 11 ) NOT NULL ,
`delete` int( 11 ) NOT NULL ,
PRIMARY KEY ( `id_profile` , `id_tab` )
) ENGINE = MYISAM DEFAULT CHARSET = utf8;

پيغام MySQL :مستندات
#1050 - Table 'ps_access' already exists
 

و هنگامی که محتویات بانک اطلاعاتی موجود را کاملاً پاک می‌کنم و سپس اقدام به به ایمپورت بانک اطلاعاتی‌ای که بک آپ گرفته ام می‌کنم با موفقیّت عمل وارد کردن بانک اطلاعاتی انجام می‌شود!
آیا این بدان معنیست که همیشه باید محتویات بانک اطلاعاتی موجود را پاک کنم وسپس اقدام به ایمپورت بانک اطلاعاتی جدید کنم؟
آیا دستوری وجود ندارد که با آن آطلاعات موجود owerwright یا باز نویسی شود؟

----------

